# bumblebees



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5q_DZS4ctEs#t=259 I stole this off allen Dicks site honeybeeworld. A good way to spend twenty minutes or so. Due to my clumsy theft, it may start into the video a little so please start at the beginning if you wish.


----------

